# Anyone have a parrotlet?



## Nudibranch (13 June 2013)

OH had a mynah bird as a kid and I had cockatiels, budgies, kakarikis and lovebirds. We're thinking of getting some kind of parrot but not sure what to go for. I'd love a cockatoo but don't want to have a massive cage in the house! The potential aviary space in the garden has been taken up by the hen run. I have been reading up on parrotlets and they seem like a good option. I don't think they were even available 20 years ago... does anyone on here have them?


----------



## Joanne4584 (18 June 2013)

Mee mee meee!! I have one!! I was thinking of posting on here to ask if anyone had one then saw your post 

I didn't chose to get one... he belonged to my MiL but he was making her chest bad so she had to get rid of him. The only previous experience I've had of birds is having a budgie when I was a kid.

Bobby hasn't been handled much and is 5 now so it is slow progess with him, but now after 6 months he is rather tuneful, finally likes shredding his toys, and he will happily sit on my shoulder  From not really caring much for him I now love him to bits and the house wouldn't be the same without him.

I've just noticed you're in Northumberland. I lived in Blyth till I was 8, then in Heddon on the Wall until I was 22. My parents still live there 

xx


----------



## poiuytrewq (27 June 2013)

Ohh what's a parrotlet? Can you post a photo?


----------



## Joanne4584 (27 June 2013)

A teeny tiny parrot  This is mine, Bobby.


----------



## poiuytrewq (2 July 2013)

Ahh, I LOVE it! Gorgeous! Are they different to Budgies? as in more parrot like than them? (im a bit bird ignorant sorry!)


----------



## UnaB (2 July 2013)

Never had a parrotlet but they are very cute!

Just to throw another option in, have you considered a conure?  They are very "parrot-y" but not as large or noisy as the larger parrots.  The Pyrrhura species are incredibly quiet.

I have a green cheeked conure called Ziva and she is lovely.  She was bred and raised in an aviary so was not hand tame when I got her but is now good to handle.  They are always available hand reared though and not expensive 

Here is Ziva:


----------



## poiuytrewq (2 July 2013)

Una b she is also beautiful  &#10084;


----------



## Joanne4584 (3 July 2013)

poiuytrewq said:



			Ahh, I LOVE it! Gorgeous! Are they different to Budgies? as in more parrot like than them? (im a bit bird ignorant sorry!)
		
Click to expand...

Aw, Ziva is lovely  

Smaller than a budgie, but to be honest I don't know a lot about them, I've only had him 6 months


----------

